# Flash cards... in case no one has made this before



## Dablazinazn (Mar 4, 2016)

I went through and made 5x3 pages in MS word 2013 that has a picture and title of all the PLLs with the second page blank so you can write down whatever alg you need to practice.

The pictures are color and should be able to rotate if you're working on the alg from a different angle. Hope this helps!

*well, it seems that my file size is too large. So if anyone would want this file send me a pm and I can email you the file. 

If anyone has another suggestion, please share! I'm going to be doing the OLLs in the future


----------



## Roman (Mar 4, 2016)

Once you discover Anki, your life will never be the same


----------

